# want to buy a SBT-70 LED



## Erdin (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi can someone tell me where I can buy a SBT-70 led? all the places I found only sell in bulk!


----------



## Erdin (Mar 19, 2014)

BUMP


----------



## The_Driver (Mar 19, 2014)

Just type "luminus sbt-70" into google. Mouser should be on the first page of results. They sell single leds and have some in stock. If you want cool-white buy the most expensive one. It's always the best.

Also get one of the copper Noctingon MT-G2 pcbs from intl outdoor. The Luminus LEDs fit great on them and you get a big efficiency and performance boost.


----------



## Erdin (Mar 19, 2014)

The_Driver said:


> Just type "luminus sbt-70" into google. Mouser should be on the first page of results. They sell single leds and have some in stock. If you want cool-white buy the most expensive one. It's always the best.
> 
> Also get one of the copper Noctingon MT-G2 pcbs from intl outdoor. The Luminus LEDs fit great on them and you get a big efficiency and performance boost.



Hi I tried mouser but they wanted me to buy 1 batch of 14? Il try again and see what they say. Cheers


----------



## alpg88 (Mar 19, 2014)

digikey sells them, min quantity is 1. there are 7 different bins available,.


----------



## Erdin (Mar 19, 2014)

This the one i want. If im not mistaken its the brightest out the lot, unfortunately mouser hasn't got it
*SBT-70-WCS-F75-PB122*


----------



## Erdin (Mar 19, 2014)

alpg88 said:


> digikey sells them, min quantity is 1. there are 7 different bins available,.



Nope minimum quantity is 25! 

http://www.digikey.com/product-deta...inumum Quantity Not Met&uq=635308279326984382


----------



## alpg88 (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## alpg88 (Mar 19, 2014)

Erdin said:


> Nope minimum quantity is 25!
> 
> http://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/0/0/4755818?quantity=1&cref=&em1=Minumum%20Quantity%20Not%20Met&uq=635308279326984382



for that one yes, but it is not even in stock, there are 7 bins in stock, that have min 1


----------



## Erdin (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks guys ended up ordering the: SBT-70-WCS-F75-NA120 purely because I could not find the *SBT-70-WCS-F75-PB122 any where. It has a 7000k colour temp, sure hope it wont be to blue. its going into a Tustfire X6.*


----------



## lucca brassi (Mar 20, 2014)

and then you have minimal order , long delivering time .....and post costs bigger than cost of led


----------



## Erdin (Mar 20, 2014)

lucca brassi said:


> and then you have minimal order , long delivering time .....and post costs bigger than cost of led



yep the postage was almost half the cost of the led to the uk


----------



## alpg88 (Mar 20, 2014)

Erdin, , you shloud have told us you're from uk, i would not even mention digikey, their shipping charges are high even within usa, as for international, i don't even want to know.


----------



## Erdin (Mar 20, 2014)

alpg88 said:


> Erdin, , you shloud have told us you're from uk, i would not even mention digikey, their shipping charges are high even within usa, as for international, i don't even want to know.



Na its fine, the stb is hard to get a hold of wherever your from. If it boosts the throw from my x6, it be worth it.


----------



## Erdin (Mar 21, 2014)

:wow: its arrived already, wish intl outdoor would send those sinkpads just as quick now.



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Erdin (Mar 21, 2014)

Boy I cant wait to give this a go now


----------



## nc_hooper (Apr 22, 2014)

I think I'll wait till the SBT-70-WCS-F75-PB122 is available in quantity 1. Given previous observations, is it a fairly safe assumption that these will became available in smaller quantities? (quantity 1).


----------



## Erdin (Apr 22, 2014)

nc_hooper said:


> I think I'll wait till the SBT-70-WCS-F75-PB122 is available in quantity 1. Given previous observations, is it a fairly safe assumption that these will became available in smaller quantities? (quantity 1).



Hi I tried this out at 10A and it was not much brighter then an xml at 4A, just my observations. I had to ramp it up to 13A before it performed well. Unfortunately I couldn't find a driver that was small enough to fit In my x6 and be able to power it at that power level.


----------



## nc_hooper (Apr 22, 2014)

Strange - it seems like your SBT-70 should have considerably more lumens than the xml at 4A (your NA bin is specified at 1710 lumens min at 10.5 amps) and close to the same surface brightness. Noticed that you also purchased a 9 Amp Der Witchell adjustable driver (from reading the threads it seems like the adjustable one does 10 amps). I also have that driver and I'm waiting for the high bin SBT-70 to become available at quantity 1. Did you try that driver with your SBT-70?

My plan is to put it into a 3x32650 maglight along with a 3" FM head, coated aspheric lens, and Der Witchell adjustable drive I already have. And add a small Wavien collar. My current best thrower is a Deerlight XS modified by vin with a dedomed xpg2 running about 5 amps (estimated throw 470-500 Kcd). Very nice, but I think the mag I want to build will have a spot size around 3.5 times larger, circular (nice for an aspheric), and around 750 Kcd with the Wavien collar (collar should add around 50% and reduces the color temperature). Thermal management should also be better.


----------



## Erdin (Apr 22, 2014)

nc_hooper said:


> Strange - it seems like your SBT-70 should have considerably more lumens than the xml at 4A (your NA bin is specified at 1710 lumens min at 10.5 amps) and close to the same surface brightness. Noticed that you also purchased a 9 Amp Der Witchell adjustable driver (from reading the threads it seems like the adjustable one does 10 amps). I also have that driver and I'm waiting for the high bin SBT-70 to become available at quantity 1. Did you try that driver with your SBT-70?
> 
> My plan is to put it into a 3x32650 maglight along with a 3" FM head, coated aspheric lens, and Der Witchell adjustable drive I already have. And add a small Wavien collar. My current best thrower is a Deerlight XS modified by vin with a dedomed xpg2 running about 5 amps (estimated throw 470-500 Kcd). Very nice, but I think the mag I want to build will have a spot size around 3.5 times larger, circular (nice for an aspheric), and around 750 Kcd with the Wavien collar (collar should add around 50% and reduces the color temperature). Thermal management should also be better.



Hi I dont have a lumens metre to go by but from pure visual appearance, it seemed a bit of a let down. My XML in the X6 seems to be brighter and out throws the SBT70. Just my observations I know others may disagree and the specs of the SBT70 but thats what I experienced.


----------



## IMSabbel (Apr 23, 2014)

nc_hooper said:


> Strange - it seems like your SBT-70 should have considerably more lumens than the xml at 4A (your NA bin is specified at 1710 lumens min at 10.5 amps) and close to the same surface brightness. Noticed that you also purchased a 9 Amp Der Witchell adjustable driver (from reading the threads it seems like the adjustable one does 10 amps). I also have that driver and I'm waiting for the high bin SBT-70 to become available at quantity 1. Did you try that driver with your SBT-70?



At same amps I cannot see any SBT outperforming ANY XML.

According to the SBT-70 Datasheet, it should at 4A produce about 45% of the flux it has at 10.5A, meaning 760 lumen minimum. The lowest binned XML (T5) from years ago in that color temperature are specced for 850 lumen... at 3(!!)A.

SBTs royally suck in termes of efficancy and efficiency and are only worth it if you want absolute peak flux (i.e. go to those 10.5A and beyond) per surface area while accepting low battery lifetime.


----------



## Erdin (Apr 23, 2014)

IMSabbel said:


> At same amps I cannot see any SBT outperforming ANY XML.
> 
> According to the SBT-70 Datasheet, it should at 4A produce about 45% of the flux it has at 10.5A, meaning 760 lumen minimum. The lowest binned XML (T5) from years ago in that color temperature are specced for 850 lumen... at 3(!!)A.
> 
> SBTs royally suck in termes of efficancy and efficiency and are only worth it if you want absolute peak flux (i.e. go to those 10.5A and beyond) per surface area while accepting low battery lifetime.



I agree, even at 10A it didn't seem visually brighter or to out throw the Xml-U2 at 4A. I think it was a waste of money to invest in the SBT after all. It seems in order to get the most out of it, you will need to run way over 10A, in which case, it becomes useless in my application. Here is a picture taken from an ebay store of an X6 which is similar to mine, as I sent them mine to be converted to the same spec as what they call a "custom X" and this thing is almost twice as bright as the standard X6.


----------



## mholdenattorney (Jul 1, 2014)

Erdin

I want to modify my 6x.
What emitter and driver are they using in the Custom X?
What amperage are they pushing it?
Any luck pushing the SBT-70 harder?
Which SBT would you recommend at this time?

Thanks

Mark


----------



## Erdin (Jul 1, 2014)

mholdenattorney said:


> Erdin
> 
> I want to modify my 6x.
> What emitter and driver are they using in the Custom X?
> ...



Hey Mark,
For what you spend on the SBT and driver, you would be better off with the custom x conversion. I think there using a Cree Xml but not sure as they wont give out the details. when i did have the SBT I modded the X6 driver to about 10Amps and it was no better then a SST-90 at 9A. I even tried to push the driver further but it couldn't cope. The other thing to remember, lets say you got a driver that was pushing more then 10A! where are you going to find 18650's battery that will last longer then an hr at that power?

Hope that is of help


----------

